# The WEG SJ Thread!



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Not long to go now till it starts, I think it's going to be tense!

COME ON TEAM GB!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (3 October 2010)

It's going to be seriously nail biting, but so exciting... Come on GB!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Not long to go now till it starts, I think it's going to be tense!

COME ON TEAM GB!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't watch it - stupid I know but I just get too nervous! What time will we know who's won?


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

What's the online link?


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

I have to leave fow work at 6.30    but will be following your running commntary  

Good luck GB!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Cannot wait! Will have to try not to 'ride' each fence


----------



## doratheexplorer (3 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Cannot wait! Will have to try not to 'ride' each fence 

Click to expand...

I will be trying very hard not to as well... my whole family thinks I am totally bonkers!!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (3 October 2010)

GO GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Online here I think...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Any kind soul have the link to watch online?

I can't seem to get red button on Virgin Media somehow - 301 doesn't seem to exist


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

Ta Weezy x


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

you beat me to it 3B ! 
not long now!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Eeeek, here we go.........


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

There is sound online, but no picture as yet


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

yey can't wait go team GB 

is it on the red button tonight (not the sky one) or do i have to beg and cadule my c**P computer to keep up again


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

if you go on red button now you can hear all the back ground noise and commentary


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

So excited! Come on Team GBR


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

its starting!! AHHH!


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

I missed all this yesterday, where does GB stand?


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Woop woop!


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

Looks like the same weather as here!


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

yey can watch it without it freezing


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

Sanolly - WERE IN  GOLD


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

looks like a big long course, could really sort them out, especially the German horse who went really late yesterday and hasn't had as long to recover *hopes*


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

woop woop - am rather excited


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing the course properly


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

I'd feel very very lost riding in that arena I think


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Last fence looks scary!

Great course though


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Annnnnd we're away!  

Zorba is beautiful


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Sanolly - WERE IN  GOLD 

Click to expand...

OMG seriously?!!!?!!  no pressure then...


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Course looks tough x

Go GB!


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Big ol' gate they have to jump :O


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

theres the first pole!


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

What a nice course, I don't think there will be too many problems there TBH.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

The last fence is going to catch a lot out I think!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

It looks a lovely course


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

thats naughty that hedge ,think that will go down a lot


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 October 2010)

Evening all, heres to an interesting evenings entertainment, horses are done tea is in the oven, tv and pc on, 

Good luck team GB!


----------



## mrussell (3 October 2010)

going sounds hard in there !!


----------



## mrussell (3 October 2010)

is Scotty watching this thread ?  LMAO !!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

mrussell said:



			going sounds hard in there !!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is though and Scotty's already talking about it.

Are you reading us again guys? 

Say red if you are


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

i think the time will be more of an issue imo


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

First clear already


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

LOVELY round


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			i think the time will be more of an issue imo
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think you're right there  

What a stunning grey Quantum Leap is!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

isn't he! I wonder what mics they're using as you can hear the poles when they tap them!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Good on the South Africans I say - not like they've got lottery funding et al is it?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Sanolly said:



			isn't he! I wonder what mics they're using as you can hear the poles when they tap them!
		
Click to expand...

The sound quality is fab - really atmospheric!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Tight time is obviously going to be the factor


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Heidi just getting a bit green there at the end of that round, but hey, well done SA


----------



## kirstyfk (3 October 2010)

Loved the chestnut's round.


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Cricket score on it's way for the Brazilian!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

anyone else clicking at Brazils black horse?


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

British times for those who are popping in and out:

Tina - 7.15pm
Nicola - 7.49pm
Piggy - 8.13pm
Mary - 8.19pm
Pippa - 8.25pm
William - 8.40pm


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Eeek!


----------



## Blaise (3 October 2010)

Sanolly said:



			anyone else clicking at Brazils black horse?
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Glad i'm not the only one that does that!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh dear


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

Thanks Teapot, might go and have a shower then


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Quite a narrow horse this one


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

thanks Teapot, best go do some housework quickly then!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Another cricket score


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

those poles seem to take quite a hit don't you think?


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

pole's flying every were 

think i need to nip to shop for more ciggys


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Japanese horse obviously isn't a fan of SJ


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

If anyone wants anyone else's time let me know


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Like the look of this horse!

Actually maybe not


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

Im getting really annoyed with these rounds - the last one was better but a couple have made me cringe.  Just charging round.  Id rather slow down get time faults and not so many down if you have no chance of winning anyway


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 October 2010)

Thanks teapot.  301 not working for me so trying to watch online, and do animals and prepare tea.  At least I know when to down tools now.


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

first clear, nice round from Germany


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Lovely lovely round x


----------



## cubardluv (3 October 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Thanks teapot.  301 not working for me so trying to watch online, and do animals and prepare tea.  At least I know when to down tools now.

Click to expand...

301 on freeview for red button is working as thats where I am watching it so maybe keep trying it! In between all ur other tricks that is!


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Apparently people with Freeview it is on channel 300  Not sure if it is true haven't checked yet!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Scotty - say red flag


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

Hello everyone 
Just joined in for the evening.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

You've missed some serious cricket scores Alice!


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 October 2010)

Tried 301 and 300, info section is saying WEG but no b****y picture or sound.  I'm on portable in kitchen, could maybe get it in other room but then can't prepare tea so may not go down too well!


----------



## fuzz (3 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Any kind soul have the link to watch online?

I can't seem to get red button on Virgin Media somehow - 301 doesn't seem to exist
		
Click to expand...

I've got it working on virgin. Go to bbc 1 and hit the red button. I struggle to find the channel but seems to work that way


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Thanks Fuzz! Have switched to watching on TV now - much better  Couldn't get it to play ball earlier


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Hooray, the OH is letting me use his laptop at last!

It's a nice-looking course.


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

i really liked the way this one went xc yesterday, nice horse.
looks as if cheek piece is almost rubbing its right eye, ugh.


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Come on Mark


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Yeah, it's quite close to the eye! What a lovely horse.


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

is that a normal bridle? Looks a bit different


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Really gorgeous little grey. Come on Mark


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Yay, husband is letting me hog laptop AND Tv tonight so I can participate in the thread.

Love Marks horse, but I'm a sucker for greys.


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Carrera is stunning


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

It's such a shame that Susanna didn't do well yesterday.


----------



## digger2 (3 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Online here I think...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm

Click to expand...

Thanks so much Weezy couldn't find it on bbc, came staight here as i knew someone would know

Sorry just joined - assuming they're running reverse order?

thanks


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Susanna Bordonne is such a classy rider  Good round


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Scotty is old school!  I bet he's not matchy matchy!


----------



## jumptoit (3 October 2010)

Very nice horse, but I agree the hats are too SJer for me  !


----------



## mrussell (3 October 2010)

Not sure why the arena commentator said Susannah had a double clear ?  Very odd !


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

I would love to know why the US event riders think it is OK to carry extra weight.  Seriously, the fittest riders should be eventers....controversial, si....


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I've never been a fan of Buck.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			I would love to know why the US event riders think it is OK to carry extra weight.  Seriously, the fittest riders should be eventers....controversial, si....
		
Click to expand...

I so agree with you! It's a sport that requires you to be very fit.


----------



## cubardluv (3 October 2010)

Its so nice to see the riders that really thank their horses like that!


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			I would love to know why the US event riders think it is OK to carry extra weight.  Seriously, the fittest riders should be eventers....controversial, si....
		
Click to expand...

hear hear.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

He's a happy bunny for sure! Nick Turner is Brazil's trainer.


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

I'm quite surprised at the number of riders who keep pushing on when the horse becomes disunited.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Eeeek!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Yay, back from my meeting to catch some of the action. 

Does anyone have a running order?


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

How old is Clarke?


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

It's in reverse order Puppy.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			I would love to know why the US event riders think it is OK to carry extra weight.  Seriously, the fittest riders should be eventers....controversial, si....
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you - at this level it just seems bizarre to me that you wouldn't want to be as fine tuned and fit as possible


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Yay, back from my meeting to catch some of the action. 

Does anyone have a running order? 

Click to expand...

http://www.alltechfeigames.com/ftp-pdf/EVE_S_3.pdf


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh great round for Viktoria


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I like the jacket Viktoria's wearing!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

This looks like a pingy jumper!


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

i dont think the riders weight is the issue, afaic as long as the rider is able and uninjured what should it matter how much they weigh or how they look?


----------



## RomanyMayday (3 October 2010)

Hop and skip has an amazing jump, shame about the first fence.


----------



## lannerch (3 October 2010)

RomanyMayday said:



			Hop and skip has an amazing jump, shame about the first fence.
		
Click to expand...

And british bred aparantaly but they have do idea who by, any ideas anyone?


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Another nice round for Sweden!


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

I would love to know why the US event riders think it is OK to carry extra weight. Seriously, the fittest riders should be eventers....controversial, si....
		
Click to expand...


They're thin compared to most Americans.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Tina up shortly!!!


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

Henny


----------



## lannerch (3 October 2010)

just noticed they are all wearing thier medical cards is this an fei rule?


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I love Henny. He's very honest.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

What's with the flying stocks?!

Peter Looked like he was in a SJ jump off!!


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Ah, Henny such a star!

I love the 'he's allergic to poles' comment. I think mine's allergic to coloured poles....so much so I can't get her over them!


----------



## Clarew22 (3 October 2010)

Evening all, shouldn't be here but will flit in and out to get updates 

Did Henny go clear?


----------



## blackhorse09 (3 October 2010)

What a cracking horse Henny is- that was a flying round!
Wouldn't mind taking him home along with Hop & Skip!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			It's in reverse order Puppy.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, obviously  I was just wanting a link to what that order was!


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

Henny was amazing, what a superstar that horse is, so pleased for them.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Now Frank and then Tina!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Oh Tina next?! Best get a glass of wine for my nerves!


----------



## PapaFrita (3 October 2010)

kerilli said:



			Henny was amazing, what a superstar that horse is, so pleased for them.
		
Click to expand...

It was like watching Antifaz showjump


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

What a lovely round!! Well done Frank!  

Oh my - Tina Cook now!!

Come ON Tina!!! Goooo!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Here we go


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Come on tina!!!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Come on Tina!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Pole down


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

I can't believe how small the show jumps are and how flat some of the horses jump  ... since i'm used to watching pure SJ


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Shame about the poles


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Poor Tina, I bet she just wants to go home now...


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

Such a pretty horse, he looked so good over the first one


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh poor Tina and Frolic  Gutted for them both


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Thats a shame for Tina, however lets hope thats all of our bad luck out of the way x


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Poor Tina, she looks gutted, but nice to see her give Miners Frolic a wee pat.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Caroline Powell is next!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Mr Fox-Pitt is so stylish


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

come on Caroline!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Teapot - think you need to get your calculator out! Scotty and Tucker need your maths help


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Teapot - think you need to get your calculator out! Scotty and Tucker need your maths help 

Click to expand...


Really? Why?

Sorry, just got back from dinner (escaped washing up to watch Tina's round)


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Really? Why?

Sorry, just got back from dinner (escaped washing up to watch Tina's round)
		
Click to expand...

They were putting out a maths SOS a few moments ago re: the upcoming shifts in points since we're only 3.9 ahead of the Americans


----------



## lannerch (3 October 2010)

who are those people dancing on the picture at the moment


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

PMSL I'm watching FEItv and you can see these people dancing in front of the Kentucky Horse Park!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

lannerch said:



			who are those people dancing on the picture at the moment 

Click to expand...

HaHa, dont know, but very funny


----------



## FigJam (3 October 2010)

Did anyone see the dancing randoms in the bottom of the screen?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Chuckling away at the trio who just had a boogie onscreen!


----------



## DarkHorseB (3 October 2010)

Yes where did they go?!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Guys you're gonna have to keep me updated re: who's jumping as parents have stolen the tv (which I was watching the sj on) and I dare not use our monthly internet in one night...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

No worries Teapot - Caroline Powell up now!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

damn it!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

One fence down in 85.10 seconds


----------



## RomanyMayday (3 October 2010)

Unlucky 4 faults for caroline


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

What a shame Caroline had one down, lovely stylish round x


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Just means I can watch online when I know it's the Brits jumping/the final 5 or so etc. 

Otherwise my dad would kill me LOL


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Stanislas De Zuchowicz for France


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Nicola will start in 15 minutes...


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I love Minos de Petra!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Good evening everyone!

Thank you to whoever posted the start times earlier, most helpful.

I feel so sorry for Tina. I admire her so much and was really hoping she would have the WEG she deserves. Like someone else said, hopefully that's all of Team GB's bad luck out of the way!

Teapot, your parents stole the TV? Talk about bad timing, can't they have it tomorrow?!?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Geoff and The Jump Jet!!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

With the discard scores, can the team pick and choose who is the discard score for each discipline or say if someone is the discard score for dressage are they the discard for the rest of the competition?


----------



## only_me (3 October 2010)

The jump jet looks very very tired


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Good evening everyone!

Thank you to whoever posted the start times earlier, most helpful.

I feel so sorry for Tina. I admire her so much and was really hoping she would have the WEG she deserves. Like someone else said, hopefully that's all of Team GB's bad luck out of the way!

Teapot, your parents stole the TV? Talk about bad timing, can't they have it tomorrow?!?
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with re: Tina

I KNOW. Bad Parents. It's because they're recording a load of stuff and it's X-factor and Downton Abbey too. 

My tv isn't connected to the main arieal otherwise I'd be watching upstairs but alas...


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I am not surprised that The Jump Jet looked tired. Gorgeous horse!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh dear, poor Geoff! I lost count of how many down was it 4 or 5?


----------



## Chloe_GHE (3 October 2010)

awwww I feel for Geoff and JJ


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

EveningStar said:



			With the discard scores, can the team pick and choose who is the discard score for each discipline or say if someone is the discard score for dressage are they the discard for the rest of the competition?
		
Click to expand...

It's just done on cumlative scores so it'll vary between phases. Nicola was the discard after dressage, Tina was after xc and with sj, I don't know yet, I'm not tempting fate.


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Although I really like Gin and Juice I would rather like to see a couple down!!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

OMG what happened to the Jump Jet?


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Love this horse, did a fab round yesterday as well


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Very lucky not to roll that pole!  Lovely round though  

Awww - here's Sam


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			It's just done on cumlative scores so it'll vary between phases. Nicola was the discard after dressage, Tina was after xc and with sj, I don't know yet, I'm not tempting fate.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you 

Sanolly- Geoff had 4 down and one time


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Really love Gin and Juice, fab little mare.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

The Canadians are having loads of fun in this competition for sure!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Gin and juice is something special thats for sure!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Eeek, Sam is not looking comfortable!


----------



## only_me (3 October 2010)

Looks like the irish team will be doing more sj practice!

Poor Sam, that gate was always going down!

Irish need to be 6th - to qualify for olympics


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Come on Nicola & Buzz!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Opposition Buzz now!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Here we go ladies!

Nicola and Buzz are off!! *grips arm of sofa!*


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Go Buzz! Go Buzz!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Oh god come on nic!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Go Buzz Go!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			I feel so sorry for Tina. I admire her so much and was really hoping she would have the WEG she deserves. Like someone else said, hopefully that's all of Team GB's bad luck out of the way!
		
Click to expand...


Indeed! I felt so sorry for Tina  Her face was terribly sad  

Best of luck to Nicola and Buzz


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

I can't watch


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			I can't watch 

Click to expand...

Ditto!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

YESSSSSSS, Fantastic round!!!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Well done to Nicola and Buzz


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Woohoo


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Yessssss!


----------



## stencilface (3 October 2010)

yay!  So happy for Nic and Dodi!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

YES YES YES!!!

Buzz is incredible!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Yeeeeessssss!

Did you see Chris Bartle?!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy :d


----------



## GinaB (3 October 2010)

I am actually in love with Opposition Buzz. I couldn't watch!!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Wooooo! So happy for Nicola


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Woo clear!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

They were lucky with that rub!


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

woohoo 
fab clear from nicola


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

What did CB do? Don't tell me he was celebrating?


----------



## lolobundo (3 October 2010)

fantastic round for nicola, hopefully mary and william can do the same


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

I just had a little tear, she looks SO happy and proud, bless her....hope Mary & William can do the same


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Phew, I really couldn't watch...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Thank god that pole didn't drop!!!  

Thrilled for them!!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Chris was with the GB team! I think he is Nicola's trainer?


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Chris was with the GB team! I think he is Nicola's trainer?
		
Click to expand...

He's there in the German chef d'equipe role though don't forget  Think you might be right though with regards to training when Chris is in the UK


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

oooh me likey the Italian horse


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Phew, I held my breath for 80-odd seconds.  Well done Nicola.

p.s. was anyone else willing Mike Tucker to be quiet and not jinx it!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

This is going to be tense - to add to it the OH is American!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

My word this is tense!


----------



## traceyf (3 October 2010)

'Phew, I help my breath for 80-odd seconds. Well done Nicola.

p.s. was anyone else willing Mike Tucker to be quiet and not jinx it! '

Yes - i have been shouting at him to be quiet lol  x x


----------



## jhoward (3 October 2010)

is any one else starting to want the opposition to hit fences..


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

How did those poles stay up!!?? Very lucky round there...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Great round there for Selena and Canada


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			He's there in the German chef d'equipe role though don't forget  Think you might be right though with regards to training when Chris is in the UK
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know he is the German chef d'equipe....He and Nicola both live in Yorkshire...I think!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

that Canadian rider was blimmin lucky! There were more than a few rails rattling there


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

I'll be really peeved if the US win on home soil


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Rafferoo said:



			This is going to be tense - to add to it the OH is American!!
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeek! Goodness me, the tension in your house will be almost too much to bear


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

jhoward said:



			is any one else starting to want the opposition to hit fences..
		
Click to expand...

Not so much the Canadians, but the rest - yes a little! Feel very unsportsmanlike!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

15 riders to go......I am so nervous!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

jhoward said:



			is any one else starting to want the opposition to hit fences..
		
Click to expand...

Me :S Very unsporting but god I want Canada to have some rails down!

Oh come on Toddy


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

First Lady is gorgeous!

Come on Toddy!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

You mean you've only just *started* to think this!?


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			15 riders to go......I am so nervous!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I don't ever remember being quite this nervous watching eventing. It's true that being in gold medal position overnight really adds to the pressure!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

It was so nice to see/hear Selena praising Columbo!


----------



## jhoward (3 October 2010)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			You mean you've only just *started* to think this!?
		
Click to expand...

lol yes!


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Come on Toddy!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Boyd Martin and Phillip Dutton really really need to kick some out/get time faults/fall off/forget the course/withdraw etc


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Well done Toddy!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Nice one, Toddy!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

That was sooo stressful, well done Toddy!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Classy bit of riding from Toddy x


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Right - anti US vibes guys


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Toddy is clearly very proud of Grass Valley!


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

come on hit some


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

*is hoping a few poles will fall now*


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Right then - let's put the mockers on the Americans!!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Well done toddy - come on now a few poles please!!!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Ok, lets see these poles fall....


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Hit something PLEASE


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Jumping seriously nicely....

And a clear.  Meep.

But well deserved.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Oh dear!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

b*gger


----------



## jhoward (3 October 2010)

UH OH.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Ohhh my - well as much as I'd have like poles flying, that was a great round!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Rubbish! He hit one quite hard! Lovely jumper, though...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Where's the commentators curse when you need it?


----------



## traceyf (3 October 2010)

i feel sick already....................esp thinking about Mary's round.  think i will have to watch from behind the sofa lol !!


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

I'm grumpy, I'm in work and BBC won't work on my phone  Americans hit anything yet?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

We're not concentrating hard enough - *pole down vibes sent speeding across the atlantic*


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Ok, here we go again....


----------



## cubardluv (3 October 2010)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Where's the commentators curse when you need it?
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking exactly that - come on Mike and scotty get the curses back out to play!! We need your help here!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Come on, even a few time faults would do...


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

no dammit!

LOL I don't think I'll be able to watch Mary or WFP!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Ffs hit something


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

aregona said:



			I'm grumpy, I'm in work and BBC won't work on my phone  Americans hit anything yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, one very classy clear.  Philip just in and going very well too....


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Sadly that was a nice USA clear round... maybe we should use reverse sycology (can't spell that word) and say go for clear???


----------



## jhoward (3 October 2010)

*is talking to the telly*


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

I dont think I can watch william fox pitts round - I love him too much and the americans scores might start to un-nerve our riders. come on guys fingers crossed!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Ffs hit something
		
Click to expand...

We're a sporting lot aren't we?


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Fine then, jump a clear, put pressure on the Brits - see if we all care. Hmmppfff.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Yes!!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

5 pens o Phillip Dutton!!!

2 fences in hand now!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Yes, yes, yes!!!

One fence down!!!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

YES!!! (naughty me!)


----------



## cubardluv (3 October 2010)

One is better than nothing! Wooooo!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			We're a supporting lot aren't we?
		
Click to expand...


I'm crying underneath


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

oh good, Canada in second now


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Wooo! don't think I've ever been so happy to see a pole down!

Now if the last Canadian could have something down too, we'd all be very obliged!


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

please God, anyone but the Americans to win.. (or the Germans)


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Piggy up after this!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Ok, Piggy is coming in now!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

I like that grey....


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Seth said:



			please God, anyone but the Americans to win.. (or the Germans)
		
Click to expand...

I think it would take an act of god for the German team to win now!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Come on Piggy


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Come ON PIGGY!!!!!! 

Those poles gotta stick!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Arghhh one down


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

come on!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Lovely round from Piggy, unlucky pole down


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

What a shame about that fence!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Come on Jock!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Piggy was a bit unlucky! It was a nice easy-going round.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

My heart has started beating fast as Mary is next!


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

Does anyone know what the surface is made of? my dad just asked me...


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Ok, i'm very very nervous now.


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Come on Mary & Archie!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Honestly, I don't know how riders like Mary and William hold it together in situations like this. I don't think my nerves would hold together long enough to get into the ring, let alone jump! I don't know how they do it, do you think they meditate or something?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Go Mary, go Mary, go!


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

I feel sick.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Come on Mary.........


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

THere is no hope for me just managed to launch the remote into the air smashing and spilling my glass of wine and that was before Mary starts!!!!


----------



## GinaB (3 October 2010)

I can't watch...


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

I can't watch - again!!


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

Careful...


----------



## traceyf (3 October 2010)

Rafferoo said:



			THere is no hope for me just managed to launch the remote into the air smashing and spilling my glass of wine and that was before Mary starts!!!!
		
Click to expand...

pmsl !!


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

shut up Mike!


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

YAY!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! Woooohooooooo


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Yeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Yes yes yes yes yes! Woooooooooooo! Go Mary go!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Whooopppppeeeeeee


----------



## sunflower (3 October 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Nice one Mary

USA- rails, rails, rails!


----------



## weez (3 October 2010)

yessssssssss


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Yeehaw!!!!!! Superstars!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh fantastic!!!   

Well done Mary!!!  

I swear my heart stopped!


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

waaahoo!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Fantastic, nearly couldnt watch


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

YIPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!



Clear for Mary!


----------



## smac (3 October 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Equus Leather (3 October 2010)

Brilliant clear from Mary!


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

Ooooh Mary I LOVE your smile and your SJ'ing ain't bad either


----------



## traceyf (3 October 2010)

phew thank god i can breath again now !!


sorry to MT &  IS for swearing at you both the shut up lol !!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Shivers up my spine watching Mary celebrate!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Awww, Mary's just given Archie a big hug! Good boy!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Honestly, I don't know how riders like Mary and William hold it together in situations like this. I don't think my nerves would hold together long enough to get into the ring, let alone jump! I don't know how they do it, do you think they meditate or something?!
		
Click to expand...

Whisky?


----------



## GinaB (3 October 2010)

Legend.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Prays for a few poles to fall..........


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

CLEEEEEEEEEAR!!!!!! Wooo Hooo go Mary King you beauty!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

I actually feel sick. 

As much as I love Karen, she needs to hit something


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

thank god for that
thats the first time ive seen mary jump clear


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Sorry Karen - but come on - pole down please!!!!


----------



## sparkle30 (3 October 2010)

Well done Mary!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

traceyf said:



			sorry to MT &  IS for swearing at you both the shut up lol !!
		
Click to expand...

*3Beasties also apologises*


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

*Chants*

Pole down, pole down, pole down!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

sunflower said:



			Wooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The revisions going well then..?


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Cor she's hitting a few!


----------



## Mabel98 (3 October 2010)

Wow, she's stopped


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Wahooo for the refusal!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Yesssss, thats what we needed!!


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

wooooooooooaaah! NEVER seen that before!


----------



## sunflower (3 October 2010)

Is it bad that I cheered louder just then than after Mary's round?


----------



## traceyf (3 October 2010)

HA HAHA HAHA - ooops thinking out loud x


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

SOrry but thank god for that!!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Thanks for that cheeky stop!


----------



## Weezy (3 October 2010)

OH YES YES YES - sorry, I am so unsporting, but faults for the USA are good for us


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Wahooo for the fence falling, AND the upcoming time faults!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Yes!! :d :d


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

I think that gate just cost the USA a medal


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mabel98 (3 October 2010)

I think she's going to cry


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

WHo is good at maths - what have we got in hand for the team when WFP goes in?


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

sunflower said:



			Is it bad that I cheered louder just then than after Mary's round?
		
Click to expand...


You're not working at all, are you?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

Poor Karen, but thank you!


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

oh dear. come on WFP. come on


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I can't help feeling sorry for Karen. She looks upset...


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Oh I do feel sorry for Karen


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

Poor girl...but yay!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

It would be wonderful if New Zealand could get bronze too...


----------



## sunflower (3 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			You're not working at all, are you? 

Click to expand...

I have my books open next to me. That counts as working. Honest.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Go Pippa, go Pippa, GO!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Come on Pippa, remind us why we need you!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Mabel98 said:



			I think she's going to cry
		
Click to expand...

I would, part of me feels bad for her but the other half is bloody glad!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Rafferoo said:



			WHo is good at maths - what have we got in hand for the team when WFP goes in?
		
Click to expand...

Think we've still only got one or two fences because the Canadians were only a fraction behind the USA over night


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

good job im not riding i nearly just fell off the couch


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

Huge jump!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Yay, good boy!!!


----------



## Halfstep (3 October 2010)

well blow me. Well done Pippa.


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Pippa I love you - god she's improved AGAIN (if she ever could)


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Poor Karen, how awful would that be to have that on you.
New Zealand in bronze now, Andrew can have one down and we will still get bronze.
Oh I feel sick!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Oh I'm so so happy for Pippa!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Bloody hell  

Cracking round Pippa! Wooohoooo!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Woot for Pippa and Redesigned!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Fab round Pippa!! Lovely horse.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Great round from Pippa, I'm so pleased she is back on top!!


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

Yaaaay for Pippa, SO good to see you back, and what a lovely big pat for Redesigned


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (3 October 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I LOVE YOU PIPPA!!!!!!!!!!!! That was BRILLIANT. 2012 horse surely?! My favourite rider!!


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

Stunning horse, Redesigned.. 2012 winner in the making


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Yay! Pippa is back! 

How fantastic, and what a horse for 2012.


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

fab fab fab!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

I just can't wait to see Redesigned at Badminton!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Wonderful round for Pippa, I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Fab to see Pippa back where she belongs!


----------



## lolobundo (3 October 2010)

what a fantastic round for mary and pippa, i love that horse, he is fantastic  come on wfp


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

I so hope Karin goes well!  She and this mare are just fabulous to watch


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Karin Donckers is riding with a broken arm - now thats dedication!


----------



## Sags_Deer (3 October 2010)

awesome to see Pippa back, whoop.


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

Who's good at maths? How do things stand now? Is it two fences in hand for William (for the team)


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Think it's two and there's a canadian rider to go next


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

EveningStar said:



			Karin Donckers is riding with a broken arm - now thats dedication!
		
Click to expand...

Respect!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Apparently Karin broke her arm in two places?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh well done Karin


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

uurgggh i feel a bit sick!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

:



Puppy said:



			Who's good at maths? How do things stand now? Is it two fences in hand for William (for the team)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, well so commentator has said


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

I dont think I can watch William without risking a heart attack!


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

I may have a coronary watching william. 


loving how he just whispered that britain now has more 'breathing space'


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

How many are left to jump?


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Yes Yes Yes, three fences in hand


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Oh one down for the canadian!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Phew, another pole in hand......


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Three in hand for WFP!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

LOVE the little whispered 'breathing space for Britain'


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

oh I don't think I can watch
come on Andrew!!!!!!


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

About 4 or 5 to jump i think


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2010)

I'm not even watching it and I feel sick!! Come on William, I'm keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

oh i may need some more tabs 
come on william


----------



## kirstyfk (3 October 2010)

I want AN to go clear so NZ beat USA but I want him to have one down so Pippa moves up!


----------



## mon (3 October 2010)

if william had 3 down would that be the discard score


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Ingrid, William and Micheal to jump


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

Yey, so pleased for Andrew and NZ!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Lol, that's Andrew for you!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Lovely round from Andrew


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!
*happy dance* eeeeeeeeee Andrew I love you!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Well deserved Andrew


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

mon said:



			if william had 3 down would that be the discard score
		
Click to expand...

No  As Tina's on 68 something


----------



## Halfstep (3 October 2010)

May I worship at the feet of the divine Andrew Nicholson. That was stunning.


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Brilliant round from Andrew 
Quite like the idea of Britain, canada & NZ


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

*nervously raises glass to William* Meeeeeepp!!!


----------



## 4faults (3 October 2010)

Is anyone else peched on the edge of their seat  Im going to lose my laptop at this rate!!!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

My parents keep staring at me LOL


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

Eeeek my computer's started buffering!!! Noooooo!!!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

OMG another happy dance YEEEEEEEEES THANK YOU INGRID!


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Oh dear Ingrid!


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Happy for AN but only if WFP beats him!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Omg William next *whimper*


----------



## Lou_Lou123 (3 October 2010)

4faults said:



			Is anyone else peched on the edge of their seat  Im going to lose my laptop at this rate!!! 

Click to expand...

Yep, I'm getting closer and closer to the tv... not sure how i haven't fallen off yet! Come on William!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Come on WILLIAM!!!!! 

Go William, go william, go!!


----------



## angelish (3 October 2010)

Rafferoo said:



			Happy for AN but only if WFP beats him!
		
Click to expand...

lol ditto


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

OMG here's William..............


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Eeep, go William!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Oh God it's WFP!!


----------



## 4faults (3 October 2010)

Deep breaths everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

I can't watch


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Again, I can't watch !!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh my! I can barely watch!


----------



## Mabel98 (3 October 2010)

Can't watch


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

EEEEEK Good luck William!!!


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

stop ****ing hitting them!


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

stop tapping them!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Yeesssssssssssss, bloooooddddy fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mabel98 (3 October 2010)

Hooray!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Woooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (3 October 2010)

Yippppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4faults (3 October 2010)

Yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get in!!!!! :d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

O M G!!!  That was close!!
WELL DONE WILLIAM


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

WE'VE GOT THE GOLD!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*dances on the sofa*


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

GET INNNNNNNN!!!! Take that AN


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Well done William


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (3 October 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Team Gold xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

woohoo!


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## cubardluv (3 October 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Massive well done team GB!!!


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

GOLD?????


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Oh my GOD!   Very lucky in places!! But WELL DONE William  

TEAM GOOOOLLLD, TEAM GOOOOLLDD!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 October 2010)

Team Gold! Team Gold! Team Gold!

Well done WFP!


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

*_Flings self about madly_*


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

YAY! TEAM GOLD!!  

And LMAO at AN's face!


----------



## j1ffy (3 October 2010)

I think i just had a heart attack...  Woohooooooooo!!!


----------



## mon (3 October 2010)

nighthoods all round


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Is it wrong to keep our fingers crossed???


----------



## Halfstep (3 October 2010)

Fabulous.


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

Now - a nice clear round for Germany ...........*uses reverse psychology*


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Yyyeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

The Brits are the best in the world  Bout bloody time


----------



## Sags_Deer (3 October 2010)

Whooooppppppeeeeeee )))))))))))))))))))))) WELL DONE TEAM GB


----------



## stencilface (3 October 2010)

Yabba

Dabba

Doo!!!!!!!


----------



## 4faults (3 October 2010)

jnb said:



			Now - a nice clear round for Germany ...........*uses reverse psychology*
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha very crafty


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 October 2010)

Team GOLD!!!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Wow, Will is looking very emotional! Haven't seen that since Tamarillo's Badminton win!


----------



## smac (3 October 2010)

Fully support William to win, but Michael and his horse so deserve to win


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2010)

We won team gold, we won team gold, we won team gold


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

What a super round - even for a German!


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

Well done Michael, that was perfect


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

A worthy gold medal winner IMHO 

But the Brits got the team gold


----------



## Mabel98 (3 October 2010)

have to say, that was better than WFP's round


----------



## RuthnMeg (3 October 2010)

Well done M J - that was a class round, no doubt about it!!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Lovely round, well deserved Gold I think!


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

Oh well, can't take it away from MJ.


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Ruthnmeg - GOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!


----------



## 4faults (3 October 2010)

Fab round for Micheal Jung, well deserved


----------



## Halfstep (3 October 2010)

Sorry, but objectively, that was top class from Michael Jung. very well done indeed.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			A worthy gold medal winner IMHO 

But the Brits got the team gold 

Click to expand...

Absolutely with you


----------



## ScarlettLady (3 October 2010)

Yey well done team GB!!!! unfortunate about the last german going clear! But silver individually is still excellent! Well done William Fox Pitt!

x


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

That was a classy round, Mr Jung!


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Who would have thought we would come home with 5 medals from these Games.  Go TEAM GB


----------



## MissSBird (3 October 2010)

To be honest, a well deserved first for MJ. He's been class from the beginning to the end.

But awesome for the team!!


----------



## PorkChop (3 October 2010)

Class round, totally deserved gold.

Just brilliant for GB


----------



## sakura (3 October 2010)

team gold, individual silver - bl**dy fantastic!


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

3 british riders in the top ten, what a great result


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

Well done Team GB!
I just had to put down my laptop as I got so tense I got cramp in my toes from trying to cross them - lol!


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

I am so happy about team gold, but also, thrilled for Pippa!!


----------



## rhino (3 October 2010)

That is all!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

I think the whole of the GB team and the individuals did fantastically, very well deserved Team Gold!!!

Roll on 2012!!


----------



## lindsayH (3 October 2010)

I can't believe it, it's like a dream. We won team gold in the WEG eventing. Wow. Slightly gutted that William didn't get his individual gold but he looked so thrilled.

Congratulations Team GB, you've made us all very proud.


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Pretty decent coverage from the BBC - good commentary.


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

I have to say it I do feel very bad for the yanks, to think they were less than a fence in the contention for the gold and then to finish out of the medals.


----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2010)

Absolutely chuffed to bits for pippa also, she so deserves to be back in the big time again, well done xx


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

I have to say, how lovely to see Tina congratulating William when she must be feeling a bit disappointed with her round. What a super bunch of eventers we have - I feel very proud


----------



## jnb (3 October 2010)

I'll let the Germans have the individual Gold this WEG- we're saving the individual Gold for William London 2012!


----------



## Rosiefan (3 October 2010)

MJ was awesome but team GBR was supreme - fab   u   lous


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Everyone needs to go buy one of these: http://www.hihosilver.co.uk/product.htm?product=6266


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Awesome perfomances from the brits! So exciting.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

Unbelievably proud!  

Team gold   Individual silver  

Pippa and Mary in 5th and 6th!! Some great rounds for Nicola and Piggy - well done team GB


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Everyone needs to go buy one of these: http://www.hihosilver.co.uk/product.htm?product=6266

Click to expand...

Yes!  

Or if budget doesn't stretch quite that far: http://www.hihosilver.co.uk/product.htm?product=6396


----------



## floradora09 (3 October 2010)




----------



## Supertrooper (3 October 2010)

I'm going to cry xx


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Who else is expecting a very hungover GB team tomorrow?


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

*tears in my eyes watching our team collect gold*


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

So so so proud


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Great to see Toddy on the podium!


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Wow, what a team!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 October 2010)

Brilliant result huge congrats to team GB


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Can't believe that David O'Connor is giving them the medals! He must be very gutted...


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

A really great ceremony


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Here we goooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 October 2010)

And the biggest cheers to US


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

I love Mary's reaction


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Haha, Mary is feeling a bit cheeky!


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

Can someone fill me in please, who had bronze individual? Also have we ever won team gold before?


----------



## 3Beasties (3 October 2010)

Wooooo hoooooo


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

aregona said:



			Can someone fill me in please, who had bronze individual? Also have we ever won team gold before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, do you remember the golden girls in 1994?!


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

Good to see all the Queen's countries on the podiums.


----------



## daveismycat (3 October 2010)

Feeling very proud of our team right now.  

A bit sad that Pippa misses out on the podium though...


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Lovely seeing the legends on the podium!


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

Welshchick - no I was 9 and only just new what a horse was (very city girl, happily converted)


----------



## CalllyH (3 October 2010)

why does WFP have to also look so fit standing on that podium! mmmm - damm my crush on him since he smiled at me at burghley


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

aregona said:



			Welshchick - no I was 9 and only just new what a horse was (very city girl, happily converted)
		
Click to expand...

I was 14 at the time...Can you believe that Tina and Mary were among the golden girls? The others were Karen Dixon and Charlotte Bathe


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

aregona said:



			Can someone fill me in please, who had bronze individual? Also have we ever won team gold before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes
1970 Punchestown
1982 Lumulhen
1986 Gawler
1994 Den Haag


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Sorry, it's Andrew Nicholson that got the individual bronze medal!


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Oh and bronze Individual Is Andrew Nicholson


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 October 2010)

How good are all those horses being?


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Pippa's horse is now a great one to look to for the future & 2012 in mind


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

It's Andrew's first ever individual medal, I think!


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

Bless Will, he is still feeling emotional!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Mr Jung isn't bad looking either


----------



## Rafferoo (3 October 2010)

Well what a party there is going to be in Kentucky tonight! : )))))


----------



## EveningStar (3 October 2010)

How cool the top 3 have never one an individual WEG medal


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

can anyone else remember a time with 3 men on the podium? I can't!


----------



## Goya (3 October 2010)

Just want to say


FANTASTIC

well done Great Britain.
BRILLIANT


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

Wow you lot are knowledgeable  great for AN, he has been nearly there so many times  

I thought marys (dare I say it) has got better and pippa.........well fair play, I didn't think they were right to send her  and very happy to be wrong. Class riding by all


----------



## Maesfen (3 October 2010)

Fantastic result for everyone, certainly a WEG to remember.  Can our show jumpers keep up the momentum do you think?


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

kerilli said:



			can anyone else remember a time with 3 men on the podium? I can't!
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking it was all men! 

Mary and Pippa have just improved somehow - amazing to watch


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

I have never seen Pippa ride so well (even when she won the Grand Slam) and I've never seen her on such a good horse, he's just awesome, so so pleased for her.


----------



## jumptoit (3 October 2010)

Fantastic result all round, well done team GB !


----------



## rhino (3 October 2010)

Anyone know where that leaves us in the medal table?

Thanks


----------



## PippiPony (3 October 2010)

Think we may be 3rd with 1 gold & 4 silvers
Netherlands in 1st with 3 gold
America next with 2 gold, 1 silver and 2 bronze


----------



## lannerch (3 October 2010)

did anyone else notice the very quick handshake will gave andrew 

Certainly history there.

Roll on 2012


----------



## TarrSteps (3 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Can't believe that David O'Connor is giving them the medals! He must be very gutted...
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it.  He's the Canadian coach and everyone has pretty much decided he's a god for helping them get this result.  No doubt yet another reason for him to take over from Mark, although I'm sure everyone in Canada wishes we could keep him. 

Sorry for Karen, though.


----------



## lolobundo (3 October 2010)

What a fantastic result for team gb. So glad they won gold! What a fantastic result for wfp with the individual silver, such a shame it wasn't the gold. Am very happy for pippa and Mary, they both done brilliant, what a fantastic horse redesigned is! He is definatly a horse for the future for pippa, so glad to see her back where she belongs and doing well with the eventing!! Hopefully the show jumpers can do well this week


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			Sorry for Karen, though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did feel terribly sorry for Karen


----------



## welshchick (3 October 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			I doubt it.  He's the Canadian coach and everyone has pretty much decided he's a god for helping them get this result.  No doubt yet another reason for him to take over from Mark, although I'm sure everyone in Canada wishes we could keep him. 

Sorry for Karen, though.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I forgot that he's their coach! Thanks for reminding me. Canada were.....FANTASTIC!  

I hope Karen's ok now


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Karen looked distraught which is a shame as she's one of the best


----------

